# Concrete Celing



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just got a message on my answering machine from a guy who lives in an apartment in the city, which is essentially a renovated warehouse. Wants me to come out for an estimate, but before I go, I'd like some insight from you guys, because I've never tackled anything like this 

The ceiling is concrete, and it has some cracks, and is crumbling in some spots. The inspector is telling the homeowner that a mason needs to come and patch and repair these cracks.

Wouldn't these cracks simply reappear after a few years if I patch them? What is the best way to repair these ceiling cracks? I've never seen a concrete ceiling. 

Thanks for your help!

-TC


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I assume its spancrete, and would possibly be able to be repaired and patched with a cement glue admixture from a big box store. As far as reappearing, I dont know enough to say.

That cement glue is some strong stuff though.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey six string...i saw an avatar just like yours on a traditional hot rod related forum....I assume there is a connection? Guy from So. Austin...goes by "Hell on Wheels" on that site? Uses the exact same pic as your av.


----------



## joecrete (Sep 11, 2007)

You have to use fiber lgass mesh and cement to repair cracks. ther is also an epoxy compound 1 part a 1 part b that can be applyed to the surface and take care of the cracks !do not cover those cracks without repair them. and check for bubbles in the ceiling by tapping on them, you may have to take them out and re-fill the area.


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

JoeCrete,

So I would put fiberglass tape over the cracks, and then "spackle" with cement? And I can also buy the epoxy stuff, which would be applied without the fiberglass tape?


----------



## joecrete (Sep 11, 2007)

You have to isolate the movement of the cracks from your new application and one of the hardest think to do is bond new concrete ot old so if you use cement only you would have to apply bonding primer either vinyl acetate or latex before applying the pach and when you do apply a thin coat to the crack leght (after the bonding primer has dryed or follow instructions) and then apply the fiber mesh extending no less than 4" to each side of crack finish with one more thin layer and smooth. the epoxy will be beter with the fiber mesh and before the epoxy dry apply a thin coat of cement over that will give you a perfec finish and bonding quality ( if the epoxy dries then you will have to apply more bonding primer. do not worry about the fresh cement mixing with the fresh epoxy that will give you a strong bond


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

Joe, you lost me, man!

It looks like I will get this job, so I have a few more questions...

OK, so I have the crack. It's a hairline crack. What is the first step? To put on the fiberglass mesh? Where would I buy such a product?

So once I put on the fiberglass mesh, what type of cement is the best to use for this project? Latex fortified mortar?

Here's a pic...


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

I know I'm not a mason but...

Check this out.
http://www.crownpolymers.com/navigation/concrete/crackMoveable.html

CrownWeld™ Pro, CrownWeld™ Pro Gel, CrownWeld™ Pro MV
Product: 101, 102, 103... product 102 (gel) is used for medium and wide cracks including vertical and overhead grouting. 
http://www.crownpolymers.com/navigation/concrete/crackInjection.html


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is a lot of trouble for that project. Unless there is water infiltration or some other structural issue, the cosmetic fix is cheap, simple and fast.

Use a sand/cement/bonding agent mix and rub the entire surface using a sponge float, after patching the crumbled/bugholed/cracked areas with pre-mixed repair mortar.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi guys, just a suggestion, but when I worked on high rises in Canada, we used a product put out by CGC ( a division of USG drywall co.). It was called concrete fill. We trowelled it on to make the cement ceilings flat for texture. Maybe USG makes a product similar? Might be worth a try.


----------



## DREWALAN3 (Oct 3, 2007)

THE K.I.S.S. RULE APPLIES WHERE THE CONCRETE IS CRUMBLING SNAP LINES AROUND THE CRUMBLING AREA USE A HAND GRINDER WITH A DIMOND CUTTING WHEEL AND MAKE A NEAT CUT ABOUT A 1/4 TO 3/8 DEEP ON YOUR LINES AROUND THE CRUMBLING AREA THEN YOU WILL HAVE TO BUSH IT DOWN TILL YOU ARE AT SOLID CONCRETE BEFORE YOU START TO PATCH. YOU CAN USE A PATCH MIX BY QUICKCRETE. TAKE CONCRETE GLUE AND BRUSH IT ON YOUR BUSHED AREA WAIT UNTIL TACKY USE A SPONGE FLOAT AND RUB A LITTLE OF YOUR PATCH MIX ON BUSHED AREA TO CREATE THE BOND. WAIT UNTIL IT SETS A LITTLE BIT THEN PATCH IT WITH YOUR PATCHING MATERIAL. THE CRACKS ARE A LITTLE DIFFERENT DEPENDING ON THE EXTENT OF THE CRACKING, AND HOW THEY WANT TO FIX THEM FOR LOOKS OR OTHER NEED MORE INFO.:blink:


----------

